# Bentonite/Pectic Enzyme Conflict?



## smokegrub (Apr 12, 2009)

I was thumbing through the Midwest Homebrewing And Winemaking Supplies Catalog (16th Edition) and noted this statement: "Do not add this enzyme (pectic enzyme) with bentonite, as this will negate the effect."

Since bentonite is commonly added to the primary of many fruit wines, as is pectic enzyme, this would seem to be of importance.

I am interested in your thoughts/opinions as to whether or not his is a genuine concern and, if so, how you address it procedurally.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 12, 2009)

I have always added my pectic enzyme 12 hours after adding everything else except yeast and then added yeast 12 hours after that. I always did that though knowing that pectic enzyme does not work well in very warm temps and I always start my batches by pouring very hot water over my fruit.


----------



## smokegrub (Apr 12, 2009)

I did a web search and found this thread:

http://www.winepress.us/forums/index.php?showtopic=12777&start=0&p=145193&#entry145193


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 12, 2009)

bentonite is always gonna remove particulate when added and stirred 9if possible)...so in effect you, as a rule, will smply be better off letting other additions do their thing and give them the time they need to achieve whatever your goals are..and *then* use your bentonite


----------



## smokegrub (Apr 12, 2009)

Al:

That is what I have concluded, as well.

This may well be why some pectin hazes occur despite the fact that pectic enzyme was added.


----------

